# Best Buy Inventory Checker



## anrichardson

Most of you all know when searching Best Buy online for Touchpads and "Check Shipping And Availability" is disabled. But Here are some direct links. And yes some stores that I have checked zip codes for says "In Store Only"

HP - TouchPad Tablet with 16GB Memory - Black

HP - TouchPad Tablet with 32GB Memory - Black

Edit: Updated to true links. I had just copy and pasted from the source that I got them from. Sorry, hope these work better.


----------



## Kayone

Nice, there's one by me that has them in.

Too bad I blew all my money for the month. >.< Guess I'll wait for the fabled Sep 1 restock.

But this will come in real handy. Thank you.


----------



## soondolee

dang...all bestbuy around my area says unavaible.......sad..


----------



## lu270bro

I keep trying to load the link and it won't load in dolphin on my phone. This sux.

Thunderbolt..... RootzWiki.... blah blah blah


----------



## johnny9374

Best buy in muncy pa will have them this afternoon I got a ticket for a 16 gb all i gotta do is call after its unloaded and in the store It'll be waiting at the desk for me


----------



## crump84

Tracked them all day yesterday and picked up a 32gb this morning!

Sent from my Gingerbread Speedy 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## vargus21

johnny9374 said:


> Best buy in muncy pa will have them this afternoon I got a ticket for a 16 gb all i gotta do is call after its unloaded and in the store It'll be waiting at the desk for me


Do you know if they are getting a good sized shipment? I'm driving right by that one on my way up to Elkland today. I might have to make a stop in there.


----------



## Taylored

I called one of my local BBs... On hold for 15 minutes. Then they just hung up on me. No surprise there...


----------



## jaredsk74

johnny9374 said:


> Best buy in muncy pa will have them this afternoon I got a ticket for a 16 gb all i gotta do is call after its unloaded and in the store It'll be waiting at the desk for me


Wow your right, just called in, gonna go get my ticket right now =D Thank you!


----------



## johnny9374

"vargus21 said:


> Do you know if they are getting a good sized shipment? I'm driving right by that one on my way up to Elkland today. I might have to make a stop in there.


I don't know how many man sorry you could always call


----------



## johnny9374

"jaredsk74 said:


> Wow your right, just called in, gonna go get my ticket right now =D Thank you!


Np glad to hear your getting one


----------



## vargus21

johnny9374 said:


> I don't know how many man sorry you could always call


Okay, thanks for the tip though, you just made my day.


----------



## johnny9374

"vargus21 said:


> Okay, thanks for the tip though, you just made my day.


Depending on what time you'll be by there maybe you could just swoop in and get one almost forgot she told me to call back at 2 and make sure the truck was there and they were unloaded


----------



## Joe Dirt

went to my bestbuy this morning, they dont have any, and wont be getting anymore. ever.  I may have missed this boat.


----------



## vargus21

johnny9374 said:


> Depending on what time you'll be by there maybe you could just swoop in and get one almost forgot she told me to call back at 2 and make sure the truck was there and they were unloaded


I'll be passing through there around 4, so I'm hoping I get lucky. Otherwise the stock checker link saying that the store up in Big Flats is "In Store Only", so I might make my way up there.


----------



## sl8125

I was fooled. near by Best Buy indicated that they had in store only but when i stop by they did not have it. I just got home and check again and it still shows they have in stock. Anyone have same problem?


----------



## mortymouse

"anrichardson said:


> Most of you all know when searching Best Buy online for Touchpads and "Check Shipping And Availability" is disabled. But Here are some direct links. And yes some stores that I have checked zip codes for says "In Store Only"
> 
> 16GB TP Stock Checker @ BB B&M
> 
> 32GB TP Stock Checker @ BB B&M


I wish these links would work on my phone. I am sitting on front of a best buy right now. Anyone know of a link that will work


----------



## anrichardson

"sl8125 said:


> I was fooled. near by Best Buy indicated that they had in store only but when i stop by they did not have it. I just got home and check again and it still shows they have in stock. Anyone have same problem?


Did you tell them it shows in stock?


----------



## anrichardson

"mortymouse said:


> I wish these links would work on my phone. I am sitting on front of a best buy right now. Anyone know of a link that will work


Which browser are you using?


----------



## mortymouse

I tried firefox, stock, siren, dolphinand xsxope


----------



## yarly

anrichardson said:


> Which browser are you using?


Reason it's not working is the OP put some sort of shady tracker url in front of it that you are blocking (and I was as well), here are the REAL urls:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...65&itemId=2842056&ref=39&CJPID=1312731&loc=01

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...65&itemId=2842056&ref=39&CJPID=1312731&loc=01

Also, to the OP, wtf dude?


----------



## sl8125

anrichardson said:


> Did you tell them it shows in stock?


yeap. they said that online was incorrect. THEY LIE. BEST BUY LIES. WHERE IS MY TOUCHPAD?


----------



## yarly

sl8125 said:


> yeap. they said that online was incorrect. THEY LIE. BEST BUY LIES. WHERE IS MY TOUCHPAD?


I have it


----------



## anrichardson

Updated the OP for original site that I got the links


----------



## anrichardson

"yarly said:


> Reason it's not working is the OP put some sort of shady tracker url in front of it that you are blocking (and I was as well), here are the REAL urls:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemplatemapper.jsp?id=pcat17006&type=page&sourceId=1218367179883&sourceType=product&skuId=2842056&productId=1218358284065&itemId=2842056&AID=10597222&PID=1312731&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bestbuy.com%2Fsite%2Folstemplatemapper.jsp%3Fid%3Dpcat17006%26type%3Dpage%26sourceId%3D1218367179883%26sourceType%3Dproduct%26skuId%3D2842056%26productId%3D1218358284065%26itemId%3D2842056&ref=39&CJPID=1312731&loc=01
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemplatemapper.jsp?id=pcat17006&type=page&sourceId=1218367179883&sourceType=product&skuId=2842092&productId=1218358284065&itemId=2842056&AID=10597222&PID=1312731&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bestbuy.com%2Fsite%2Folstemplatemapper.jsp%3Fid%3Dpcat17006%26type%3Dpage%26sourceId%3D1218367179883%26sourceType%3Dproduct%26skuId%3D2842092%26productId%3D1218358284065%26itemId%3D2842056&ref=39&CJPID=1312731&loc=01
> 
> Also, to the OP, wtf dude?


Chill dude. Update OP


----------



## sanjsrik

The 'tracker' doesn't update in real-time. A store close to my job in NYC showed as having stock, went there, they said that you had to have been there at 9am for a ticket and THEN you could buy one. They were out of stock by 9:15.


----------



## Breakthecycle2

I need a 32 gig one. If someone wants to sell me one for under 200, please let me know.


----------



## bobloblaw1

Feel free to pm me an offer if you have an extra please.


----------



## mortymouse

yarly said:


> Reason it's not working is the OP put some sort of shady tracker url in front of it that you are blocking (and I was as well), here are the REAL urls:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...65&itemId=2842056&ref=39&CJPID=1312731&loc=01
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...65&itemId=2842056&ref=39&CJPID=1312731&loc=01
> 
> Also, to the OP, wtf dude?


Thanks man. Had I had this correct this morning I would have got them. I had been sitting at a BB for a couple of hours before opening, when they did they had none, I went to another same situation. I got your post and checked again, found one that had them and missed it all buy about 30 mins.


----------



## Team_eP

My best buy sold all of their stock to one indian family, nothing wrong with that right?


----------



## yarly

Team_eP said:


> My best buy sold all of their stock to one indian family, nothing wrong with that right?


 i dont know what them being indian has to do with it, but the fact they sold them more than one is rediculous. there was one guy trying to hold the spot for 4 of his friends at the store i went to and they tried to "friend cut" in line. assholes -_-. Thankfully they didnt get any, but no one else did either.


----------



## Team_eP

yarly said:


> i dont know what them being indian has to do with it, but the fact they sold them more than one is rediculous. there was one guy trying to hold the spot for 4 of his friends at the store i went to and they tried to "friend cut" in line. assholes -_-. Thankfully they didnt get any, but no one else did either.


You've obviously never worked retail. It's not racist at all either, it's a comical stereotype. They always show up for the "deals" and buy more than they will use, for an obvious profit. It's not their race, it's where they come from. It's smart, but annoying. And yes, they are the most annoying crowd to deal with, never want to pay full price - everything is a car dealership to them. Ask anyone in retail.


----------



## yarly

Team_eP said:


> You've obviously never worked retail. It's not racist at all either, it's a comical stereotype. They always show up for the "deals" and buy more than they will use, for an obvious profit. It's not their race, it's where they come from. It's smart, but annoying. And yes, they are the most annoying crowd to deal with, never want to pay full price - everything is a car dealership to them. Ask anyone in retail.


I worked retail when I was in high school, but I live in an area with no Indians.


----------



## sl8125

Team_eP said:


> My best buy sold all of their stock to one indian family, nothing wrong with that right?


damn you indian family.

i am racist when it comes to my technology. i will also become sexist when it comes to my technology. unless she offers better.

i just want one for god sake. why would they hoard all the touchpad. i heard its only one for each customer is this not true.


----------



## Kayone

I would buy a bunch if I could, but not because I plan on reselling, but because I plan on being the hero at Christmas this year.


----------



## Team_eP

sl8125 said:


> damn you indian family.
> 
> i am racist when it comes to my technology. i will also become sexist when it comes to my technology. unless she offers better.
> 
> i just want one for god sake. why would they hoard all the touchpad. i heard its only one for each customer is this not true.


Notice I said FAMILY, indians around here, much like mexicans, do the shared household where generations live under one roof... clipping coupons and surfing fatwallets 24/7. Pointing out again, this is a sad truth not a racist remark. I have an indian friend, who makes fun of stereotypical indians.

Edit: And no, they did not all want one for themselves, it was a blatant resell with 5-10 year old kids buying them behind momma and pappi.

It is one per customer, but even though it's obvious the intent, best buy can't profile customers like that (though I did when I worked there, sup)


----------



## anrichardson

I updated the links to the true links. Sorry for any problems earlier. Was at work and unable to fix them. I had just copied and pasted the links.

Hope links work for everybody now.


----------



## I Am Marino

All out of stock.


----------



## Sensatti

Apparently best buy was giving out redemption coupons this morning to pick up tablets from there shipment tonight.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensatti

So they got a shipment of 100 and are handing out pickup tickets first come first serve.... rep said there were more than 20 people waiting outiside at 430 invthe morning...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## anrichardson

sensatti said:


> So they got a shipment of 100 and are handing out pickup tickets first come first serve.... rep said there were more than 20 people waiting outiside at 430 invthe morning...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Which store?


----------



## Sensatti

anrichardson said:


> Which store?


Savannah ga

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensatti

It still sounds fishy because they are showing in stock on their site yet they are making people wait for these 2 day morning ticket lines.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## anrichardson

still waiting for a store near me show "in store only" still. there was last night. I know best buy saying not to trust this, but it seems pretty accurate to me. I saw a store last night that had them in stock, but just before it closed it showed unavailable.


----------



## shane369

for those that have been to a best buy first thing in the morning.....My local best buy manager told me this afternoon that theyd just got a truck in and on the record no, they didn't have any touchpads. but off the record he said they did have some, but it would be in the morning before they could be sold... Are they handing out tickets similar to the ipad 2 was shortly after launch? The store opens at 10, what would be a recommended time to get there?? I was thinking as long as Im there by 8 I should be ok....opinions??


----------



## McFatty

I am going into a hurricane for one , but ill have to wait until the evacuation order is lifted LOL


----------



## cfirst

> for those that have been to a best buy first thing in the morning.....My local best buy manager told me this afternoon that theyd just got a truck in and on the record no, they didn't have any touchpads. but off the record he said they did have some, but it would be in the morning before they could be sold... Are they handing out tickets similar to the ipad 2 was shortly after launch? The store opens at 10, what would be a recommended time to get there?? I was thinking as long as Im there by 8 I should be ok....opinions??


Hope you did get yours, our local store claim to srat the sale in 9AM this morning, yet they sold them all last night. Talk about read my lip.


----------



## Sensatti

So yeah I rode up to best buy at about 7:45 on my way to work and there were already at least 15 people sitting outisde. Guy told me last night they would only have 10 to give out this morning..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## piiman

shane369 said:


> for those that have been to a best buy first thing in the morning.....My local best buy manager told me this afternoon that theyd just got a truck in and on the record no, they didn't have any touchpads. but off the record he said they did have some, but it would be in the morning before they could be sold... Are they handing out tickets similar to the ipad 2 was shortly after launch? The store opens at 10, what would be a recommended time to get there?? I was thinking as long as Im there by 8 I should be ok....opinions??


Someone here said they got in line at a BB at midnight and waited till 10:00am and that there were almost 40 people by the time it opened. Think of it as a Black Friday super deal at Walmart and be ready to fight ! lol ok no fighting but get a tent if you want to make sure. Maybe you should have slipped the manager a twenty for an early ticket. Then you could have slept in.


----------



## piiman

McFatty said:


> I am going into a hurricane for one , but ill have to wait until the evacuation order is lifted LOL


That's determination!


----------



## anrichardson

How did you guys know which store was going to have them? Did you just call the store?


----------



## reyztec

aww yea a store 20min from me in the next town over has them. thank you sir.


----------



## I Am Marino

All the stores by me are out and not getting any more.


----------



## anrichardson

"I Am Marino said:


> All the stores by me are out and not getting any more.


I called stores in my area too and said the same thing. I missed out and one store had them yesterday but had to work.

Looks like HP site is my only option. Hopefully.


----------



## soondolee

.....


----------



## corim123

All gone around me as well.


----------



## CanIPlzHazDroid

I wouldnt trust these links they tend to be unaccurate ive had people come in to buy certain products that said available that acutally werent even in store the most accurate way is for BBY employees to check the instore inventory system called RSS, if you want to know for sure if any store has a product call or walkin and ask an employee to check RSS for xyz theyll know what u are talking about


----------

